# Card Project



## Ducky (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey guys , I got the idea yesterday , Inspired by the pokemon cards i've seen in a forum , I decided to make a card project!

Wondering whats the card project? Basicly , a fast signature maker.. (You must be wondering...)How it works? Well simple , You take a picture , Put it inside the card , Change the text and there! You've got yourself a signature!

I'll put examples on how it works , Take in mind i'm not giving this away as an open source so YOU couldn't use it , If you want to use it contact me on MSN or on PMs ([email protected])


Now this is what i've made featuring the , Black card , Grass card , Blue card , Blue Lightning card , Red Blaze card , Pink card , and Yellow Sand Card.










Here is an example on how it looks when you put a picture inside , I've used Grass card and Yoshi picture from Mario Party 7 artwork on Nintendo Site : 









Comments , Rates , Suggestions for new colors , Other suggestions , And anything else is up to you! 


Enjoy!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 8, 2007)

I think everyone is with me when I say this... *GBAtemp trading cards*. GBAtemp's members as collectible online cards. Collect'em all, battle, run around like an idiot screaming look at my wee-wee, and then lose interest. It'll be bloody brilliant, Harry!


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Nov 8 2007 said:


> I think everyone is with me when I say this... *GBAtemp trading cards*. GBAtemp's members as collectible online cards Collect'em all, battle, run around like an idiot screaming look at my wee-wee, and then lose interest. It'll be bloody brilliant, Harry!



THAT WOULD BE AWESOME. Especially if done by Psyfira or someone.


----------



## Costello (Nov 8, 2007)

Good idea Ace, although I wouldn't recommend using one of those cards in your sig, unless you want to break the forum rules 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 400x100 remember!
Looking forward to seeing what you guys will come up with


----------



## Ducky (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Nov 8 2007 said:


> Good idea Ace, although I wouldn't recommend using one of those cards in your sig, unless you want to break the forum rules
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't use.. Don't you see? I know the rules ... >< I'm using this build for anything else.. xD



Edit : By the way , The trading card idea is good , But i'm not sure many would use it on their sig O.o only fans or mods or something.. I'll try making a GBATEMP version.. But it would require me to break the build..


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(FoxMcCloud @ Nov 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Costello @ Nov 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Good idea Ace, although I wouldn't recommend using one of those cards in your sig, unless you want to break the forum rules
> ...



It wouldn't necessarily have to be a signature deal. I'm not exactly sure how to approach it, but this idea has some potential. Imagine getting the very rare "Costello" card, or the enigmatic tshu.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Nov 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(FoxMcCloud @ Nov 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Costello @ Nov 8 2007 said:
> ...





"I'll give you 1 ace gunman and 2 foxmcclouds for the costello!"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  "No way man! The costello is mine!!! "




Edit : By the way guys , You didn't even tell me hows the card?...

Lol


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(FoxMcCloud @ Nov 8 2007 said:


> By the way guys , You didn't even tell me hows the card?...



Hm, it depends. Them seem well-made, but they're like no cards I've ever seen before. The type of cards I'm used to seeing are like these:


----------



## Ducky (Nov 8, 2007)

Ah... It is like the pokemon or yugioh ones... >


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(FoxMcCloud @ Nov 8 2007 said:


> Ah... It is like the pokemon or yugioh ones... ><








That's closer to what I imagine a "card" to be. But that all depends on if that's what you're going for or not. And yes, it's very rough, I did it with paint.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 8, 2007)

Anyway.. Hows it looks? Thats all I want to know..


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 8, 2007)

I think it looks fantastic. As you can see the visuals take a hit when you try and do what I did, but in their standalone form (as shown in your first post) they look really great. If I may ask though, what are your plans for the little bubbles beside the test bar? Are you leaving it as is, or using it for some sort of emblem placement?


----------



## Ducky (Nov 9, 2007)

The little emblem in there.. Might be the emblem for a site i'm making,  So i've left it here , It looks nice tho xD


----------



## xflash (Nov 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Nov 8 2007 said:


> I wouldn't recommend using one of those cards in your sig, unless you want to break the forum rules
> 
> 
> 
> ...


errr that just a reccomendation right? i mean there is a whole bunch of sigs over that limit and even more if you include the sigs with text in them


----------



## Ducky (Nov 10, 2007)

I've made 4 new colors , White/silver , Purple , Brown , Orange , I'll add them in a few momments..


----------

